# Setting the input level on the Behringer BFD



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

I am following the instructions found on the HTS website BFD Guide at Home Theater Shack and it says



> On the top right front of the unit you will see the "IN/OUT" button. Press and hold this button for a moment until the button light blinks. You are now in the "BYPASS" mode with no filtering active. You can only monitor the setting of the input level in the "BYPASS" mode. The input level is monitored by the LED's in the far left section of the display window. If the unit is not in the "BYPASS" mode then the LED's will monitor the "output" level. We want to monitor the "input" level. Play a CD or DVD with some good deep bass (U-571 with the depth charge scenes is a good one to use if you have it). Play the source at the maximum level you would listen to it. You should notice the green LED's moving up and down. You may only see part of or all of the green LED's lit or you may see all of them lit up along with the yellow and the red LED at the top lit (they will vary with input). The red LED at the top is labeled "CLIP". Your goal is to see the yellow LED close to the top blink on loud bass sections of the music or movies. It is okay if the red LED blinks occasionally as well... as long as it's not constantly lit. Remember... there's a reason it's labeled "CLIP". To adjust how far up the LED's blink you will adjust your sub output level on your pre/pro or receiver's speaker level menu or sub level control. (Your volume control on your sub has nothing to do with the input level.) On one of my pre/pros I had my sub level set to zero initially. After I connected my BFD I raised the sub output level to +3. This allowed the yellow LED and occasionally the red LED to blink during the loudest scenes of movies. Remember, the input level of the BFD should be set in the "BYPASS" mode (the "IN/OUT" button will be blinking). Once you have set the output level on your pre/pro or receiver you can then adjust the output level (volume control) on your sub to equal your mains.


So I have following this using the intro to Transformers 2, and on my Denon 1910 at 0db (which is the loudest I would ever listen) even a subwoofer setting at -12db it still sends the LEDs into the red area.

What should I do?


----------



## ToBeFrank (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-electronic-equalization-devices/26941-unable-set-input-level-low-enough.html


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 6, 2009)

My bad!

Setting the BFD to +4dB has sorted it.


----------



## porksoda (Feb 25, 2010)

i suppose its a manuf to manuf differenc on how much lfe is sent out voltage wise.. as on my bfd i had to set the lfe to +10 for it get some action in the green lights. The level i listen to usually i barely touch the light below the yellow.


----------

